# The actual size of Australia, in comparison to Europe



## GDAD (Jul 31, 2013)

Sydney to Perth about 3000 miles.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 31, 2013)

You know they're gonna trump you Gdad?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

How come I learned at school that Australia was the world's largest island and the smallest continent?
That doesn't fit with that map. Are you sure it's kosher?

Damn. I've done it again.
Why am I such a sceptic?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 31, 2013)

Does look a bit 'tweaked' doesn't it?



> Why am I such a sceptic?


Have i been a bad influence on you Polly?


----------



## Michael. (Jul 31, 2013)

.

That is amazing?





.
And Fair Dinkum  (if true)





.​


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2013)

Interesting map.  



> Sydney to Perth about 3000 miles.


 In US, the distance from Los Angeles to New York is almost 3000 miles.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2013)

Ask any of the ladies here and they'll tell you - size isn't everything. 



If this is accurate we look like we'd have roughly the same amount of area ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I'm getting more confused about it.  I thought it was only 2,000 miles across, 3,000 kilometres but couldn't argue.  
Just found this:



....so if we're only 2,000miles across and the States is 3,000 how come they appear the same on Phil's map?

I remember from school OZ is roughly 3 million square miles in area but geeeze, I'm not sure of anything any more. :dispirited:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 31, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ... I remember from school OZ is roughly 3 million square miles in area but geeeze, I'm not sure of anything any more. :dispirited:



Yeah, a quick check seems to show that in terms of area Australia is about 25% smaller, and as for furthest point-to-point you can see that Oz ends around our Washington D.C., and we have a bit more width going out to the tip of Maine. 

Oz is 4,000 km (2,485 miles) at its widest point, whereas we're 5,472 km (3,400 miles) at ours.

Now if you want to compare populations, it seems to be your 23 million or so to our 314 million ...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2013)

My understanding is that the area of Australia is roughly the same as that of continental USA (not including Alaska?)
Looking at world maps is misleading because the northern hemisphere appears larger in the Mercator projection. You need to look at a globe for a more realistic comparison.

And yes Phil, the Wide Brown Land is very empty once you travel away from the coast.


----------



## Fern (Jul 31, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> My understanding is that the area of Australia is roughly the same as that of continental USA (not including Alaska?)
> Looking at world maps is misleading because the northern hemisphere appears larger in the Mercator projection. You need to look at a globe for a more realistic comparison.
> 
> And yes Phil, the Wide Brown Land is very empty once you travel away from the coast.


.layful:


----------



## Archer (Jul 31, 2013)

Continent refers to the land mass, not the countries...

A *continent* is one of several very large landmasses on Earth. They are generally identified by convention  rather than any strict criteria, with up to seven regions commonly  regarded as continents—they are (from largest in size to smallest): Asia, Africa, North America, South America, Antarctica, Europe, and Australia.[SUP][1][/SUP]
Strangely though, Europe and Asia are lumped together when they actually make up only one continent...

9,826,675 km²
United States of America, Area

7,692,024 km²
Australia, Area


----------



## Archer (Jul 31, 2013)

I wanted to delete the Giff but couldn't find any way of doing it...strange...
If you want to be strict about it...there are really only 4 continents...the Americas are joined as is Africa and Europe/Asia...disregarding the canals...


----------



## GDAD (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael. said:


> C'mon tell, Where did you get my photo Michael?.
> 
> Good lookin' aren't I.:hee:
> 
> ...


                                                                                                               Michaelid my Mum give you my photo?


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

Fern said:


> .layful:



That looks pretty right, except the man-eating koalas are more widespread than that.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that Tasmania with the Deranged Gunmen?  Darn, I thought it said "Deranged Women . . . "!


----------



## Archer (Aug 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Is that Tasmania with the Deranged Gunmen?  Darn, I thought it said "Deranged Women . . . "!



GunMAN actually...there was only one...


----------



## Michael. (Aug 2, 2013)

.


GDAD said:


> Michaelid my Mum give you my photo?



.
Would you believe I never spotted the connection?

Here is an update for your avatar if you want to use it.



.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 2, 2013)

Archer said:


> GunMAN actually...there was only one...



It only takes one . . . especially when they're deranged...


----------



## muckferret (Aug 2, 2013)

Here you go me lovelies its not the USA or Australia that's number on its Russia.

http://voices.yahoo.com/10-largest-countries-world-land-mass-5785338.html


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> It only takes one . . . especially when they're deranged...



Granted but to say Gun*men* gives others the wrong idea...


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you're the only one that noticed R.


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2013)

Pity others weren't more observant...to tell the world that Tasmania is full of rampant gunMEN is wrong in anyone's book...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 2, 2013)

Archer said:


> GunMAN actually...there was only one...



Unless you are a conspiracy theorist .....


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Unless you are a conspiracy theorist .....



Call it what you like, there was still only ever one...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2013)

We've been watching that Tasmanian Devil on Saturday morning cartoons in the states for years ...opcorn:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 2, 2013)

Poor old 'real' Tassie Devils are having a tough time at present.  They are being wiped out by a mystery virus that has gotten into the population.  We have special breeding programs set up to isolate the healthy ones but there's little to be done for the majority of them.  I'm afraid they may be headed down the extinction road.  We'll only see the survivors in zoos eventually if some cure for it isn't found soon.  Sorry to spoil your cartoon fun, just thought I'd mention it.

R. you're taking that all a bit seriously aren't you? I doubt anyone would have given it a moment's thought until you drew attention to it, you having a bad day?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Poor old 'real' Tassie Devils are having a tough time at present.  They are being wiped out by a mystery virus that has gotten into the population.  We have special breeding programs set up to isolate the healthy ones but there's little to be done for the majority of them.  I'm afraid they may be headed down the extinction road.  We'll only see the survivors in zoos eventually if some cure for it isn't found soon.  Sorry to spoil your cartoon fun, just thought I'd mention it.


That's sad Di ... really sorry to hear that.  Didn't know.  So many animals disappearing from the landscape all over the world.
Animals... reptiles .. name it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 2, 2013)

_My heart breaks when i see all those darling Orangatangs being forced out of their homes, same as Gorillas_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 2, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> That's sad Di ... really sorry to hear that.  Didn't know.  So many animals disappearing from the landscape all over the world.
> Animals... reptiles .. name it.


It has always been thus, Boo's Mum.  Remember the dinosaurs ..... (not you, literally of course)


----------

